# ignition coil check



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

craftsman model no.143959001 how do i test a solid state coil


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

I see that you have no replies and in that case I will try to help. I don't know how to check an electronic coil other than a spin test. Is it a rider, push and if so what size? electric or pull start? You can give it a spin test by removing the plug and while still attached to high tension wire, lay the plug against the block or other gronded metal object. Pull rope, give her a snappy pull. Blue spark, probably ok. Electirc start, make sure battis fully charged and spin with starter. Most coils of this type need at least 350 rpm to fire. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah that way, and if it doesn't spark remove the little wire going into the coil, that;s the kill wire. Removing it bypasses safety & kill switches, so you can be sure its not a faulty switch. Other than that you'd need to use a coil tester.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Kabalona, A VERY important oversight on my part.


----------

